# Help with setting up subs



## insanein08 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just purchased two pioneer ts-w3002d2 subwoofers. They are 1000w rms and 3500w peak and run at 2 ohms. What size amp should I get and do I need to upgrade my alternator and battery? I have a 2000 pontiac boneville and everything is stock from when I got the car. Sorry, I kinda just started getting into car audio. I am a mechanic and know how to do all the work under the hood but am clueless when it comes to electrical. haha.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

If they have dual two ohm voice coils, that will give you a net load of either two, four or eight ohms at the amp. A typical class-D monoblock amp that makes about 1000 watts at either two or four ohms will probably be sufficient. 

Whatever you do, don't buy an outboard 'stiffening' capacitor. If the amp you choose puts a lot of strain on the electrical system (dimming lights, dead battery, etc...) it' time to consider an upgrade.

This Link will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## insanein08 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you very much. I appreciate the help.


----------

